# Abu Schweden



## njoy1976 (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Abu Fan. Insbesondere haben es mir die alten Cardinal Rollen und die Kapselrollen angetan.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Da ich nächstes Jahr gerne nach Schweden fahren möchte, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob man seine alten Rollen dort noch überholen lassen kann.
Gibt es diese Möglichkeit noch???

Gruß

Njoy


----------



## nordman (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

hallo kollege! ich bin auch ein echter abu-fan. was für rollen willst du denn überholen lassen? ich habe bislang an keiner einzigen meiner abu stationärrollen (3 mal cardinall 44, 1 mal cardinal 33 und 3 mal cardinal 55) jemals irgendwelche verschleißerscheinungen gehabt. und das, obwohl alle rollen reichlich gebraucht sind und werden.

allerdings öffne ich jede rolle einmal im jahr, um sie neu zu fetten und zu reinigen.


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

An der Mörrum, ich kenne den Namen des Dorfes gerade nicht...hm, ich glaube das hiess Svängsta!!! Dort ist die Fabrik von Abu, vielleicht fragst du dort nach...dort ist auch ein Werksverkauf, aber richtig günstig war der eigentlich auch nicht!!! Svängsta liegt ca 10-15km nördlich von Mörrum an der Mörrum in Blekinge...vielleicht fragst du dort einfach nach ob die Service machen, wenn nicht die Fabrik, wer dann???


----------



## njoy1976 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

Besten Dank für die Antworten.


@nordmann
Also, ich habe eine Cardinal 66 die an einer bestimmten Stelle einen leichten Wiederstand beim Kurbeln hat. Ansonsten ist die Rolle absolut in Ordnung. 

Desweiteren habe ich mir kürzlich via ebay eine ABU 505 zugelegt, die bei weitem nicht so leicht läuft wie meine " alte " 505, die schon seit Jahren bei mir im Einsatz ist. Da ich aber zwei linke Hände habe, trau ich mich nich so Recht, die Rolle zu zerlegen und nach dem Fehler zu suchen. Ich würde die Rollen lieber jemandem geben, der was davon versteht.Ich habe auch noch andere Abus im Einsatz (Cardinal 3 und 54 sowie eine Abu 506) die trotz ihres hohen Alters einwandfrei laufen.

@ Uwe

Danke für den Tipp. Das Problem dürfte sein, dass die Rollen, von denen hier die Rede ist, seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr gebaut werden. In Svängsta werden nur noch Abu Multirollen gebaut. Dort soll aber auch ein Abu Museum sein. Vielleicht können die mir Auskunft über evtl. noch vorhandene Service- Stellen geben.


Gruß Njoy


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

@njoy1976

Kenn jemanden in DE, der sich neu als Angelgerätedoktor einen Namen machen möchte. Wenn andere Versuche nicht weiterführen kann ich gerne einen Kontakt für eine Behandlung vermitteln.   

Die Liebhaberei mit alten Rollen kann ich gut verstehen - mit ABU dagegen nicht so sehr - neg.: man kriegte ewig den Bügel nicht direkt per Hand umgelegt  |rolleyes - aber das ist wie vieles eine Geschmacks- und Vorprägungsphasensache  #h


----------



## njoy1976 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

@AngeDet

Muchas gracias. Komme ggfs. drauf zurück. Hab das Problem mit meiner Kapselrolle übrigens selbst gelöst. Ein Spritzer MoS2 Öl hat aus der schwergängingen Rolle ein Sahneteil gemacht. Die läuft jetzt wie ein Uhrwerk.

Gruß

Njoy


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

Ich kann die Freude an den schönen Cardilas und auch an den alten Multis verstehen. Auch die wunderbaren Glasfiberruten von ABu waren ein Traum.
Aber: Produktion in Svängsta? Ich glaube auch das ist ein Traum. Soweit ich weiß, wird dort schon lange nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## heinzrch (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

Hallo,
bin selbst Abu Sammler und Kapselrollenspezialist. Das Problem bei den Kapselrollen ist, daß viele Teile nicht mehr erhältlich sind. Die Lagerbuchsen für die 506 z.B. mußte ich mir selbst anfertigen. Schnurfangglocken gibt es nirgends mehr neue.
Überholungen macht Herr W. Kurz, Pure-fishing Servicecenter. Der hat auf selbstständiger Basis das alte Abu ET-Lager übernommen, und hilft bei Teileproblemen sehr rürig und engagiert weiter. Notfalls helfe ich auch gerne per P.M.
Über Hinweise auf Teilequellen speziell für die 500er Abu Kapselrollen würde ich mich sehr freuen. Oft haben alteingesessene Angelgeschäfte irgendwo ganz unten noch ne Kisten mit wahren Schätzen an Ersatzteilen....


----------



## njoy1976 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

@ Dolfin

Soweit ich weiß werden die Multis wirklich in Schweden gebaut. Ich selbst habe ein Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5501-C3. Auf dieser ist " Made in Schweden " eingraviert.
Die Abu Stationärrollen werden dagegen seit Jahren in Fernost gebaut. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich Unsinn erzähle!!! 
Von den Glasfiberruten habe ich übrigens auch noch zwei im Schrank stehen. Wirklich schöne Ruten mit Revolvergriff. 

@ Richard

Besten Dank für die Informationen. Ich werde bei Problemen bestimmt auf dein Angebot zurückkommen. Was ich mich schon immer Frage:

Wodurch unterscheiden sich die Kapselrollen der 5xx Serie? Unterschiede habe ich bislang lediglich beim Bremssystem festgestellt. Und mir ist beim Abnehmen der Kurbel an meiner 506 aufgefallen, das diese im Gegensatz zur 505 ein Kugellager hat.

Hast Du evtl. Datenblätter über die 5xx Serie? Explosionszeichnungen habe ich im Internet zuhauf gefunden. Datenblätter hingegen nicht.

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß

Njoy


----------



## Tüdel (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

Hi All,

bin zwar mit meinem Beitrag ein bißchen spät dran, aber weils interessant sein könnte:

1. Habe noch eine Explosionszeichnung von der Cardinal 66 zu Hause
2. Habe bereits mehrere Cardinal 44, 66 und 77 sowie ABU Multis jeglicher Baugröße und -form (auch Syncro) überarbeitet.
3. Helfe gern mit Rat, Tat und sofern vorhanden Zeichnungen.

Gruß Tüdel

P.S.: Bei Bedarf einfach eine PN


----------



## schwedenklausi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

wie heizrch schreibt:
Email: purefishing-servicecenter @web.de

wolfgang kurz
wolfsgasse 5
35606 solms

Tel 06442-200189

der herr kurz macht den service für abbu rollen.

ich habe mir schon einige male ersatzteile schicken lassen.
deine anfragen werden schell beantwortet
schwedenklausi


----------



## Trollingspezi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abu Schweden*



njoy1976 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Abu Fan. Insbesondere haben es mir die alten Cardinal Rollen und die Kapselrollen angetan.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
als ABU Spezialist kannst Du mir sicher helfen, mein ABU-Spinn-Steckrutenserie (von ABU-Sport bis Atlantik) und eine ABU 80 anbieten kann?

Wäre nett von Dir.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Upi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Abu Schweden*

Hallo der Beitrag ist von 2005 aber vielleicht liest njoy1976 das ja trotzdem!!


----------

